# Other forums... if there are any???



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

No, not "the other sire" but what are the other forums you frequent?

I am stealing this thread from another forum I frequent... EggHead Forum
I also enjoy looking @ MG Car Enthusiast

Which ones do you enjoy, any topic?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

www.pelletheads.com


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I enjoy the Bogleheads forum and my [restricted access] union forum each day. I also keep up with about 20 finance blogs. What's nice about blogs these days are the active comments sections.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

FB groups seems to be very active too.


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

Here's where I frequent.

A/V http://www.avsforum.com/forum/index.php
Android http://www.droidforums.net/forum/ and http://forum.xda-developers.com/
8th Gen Civic http://www.8thcivic.com/forums/index.php
Sequenced Christmas Lights http://forums.lightorama.com/ and http://forums.planetchristmas.com/ and http://diylightanimation.com/ I'm not that into this anymore but I hope to be again someday.
Traxxas RC http://traxxas.com/forums/
Oklahoma Shooters http://www.okshooters.com/forum.php


----------

